# Ovation-type Buyback/Takeback Program for Marriott



## samara64 (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/


----------



## bazzap (Aug 30, 2018)

samara64 said:


> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/


The wording is an encouraging sign of MVC recognising the issues and needs of some owners.
It will be interesting to see if there is an associated change in how the Resales department actually help deal with these needs.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 30, 2018)

If only they could bring that to Vistana.  I know of a lot of Harborside owners that want out.  Problem is Harborside is definitely an odd child out as neither Sheraton or Westin Vacation club and that hefty transfer costs.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2018)

It sounds good right now; we will need to revisit this in the next six (6) months


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2018)

certainly a positive for owners to have another major developer announce an official program!

over a decade of wishing they would do this is finally paying off! =)


----------



## md8287 (Aug 30, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> If only they could bring that to Vistana.  I know of a lot of Harborside owners that want out.  Problem is Harborside is definitely an odd child out as neither Sheraton or Westin Vacation club and that hefty transfer costs.


I don’t think they will ever do for Harborside as the owners associations there have too many foreclosed units on their hands. 
I love Harborside and am just now taking on a 2BR Platinum from a fellow TUGger. TUG essentially served as her exit path.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't really see any officially announced buyback or give back program?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 30, 2018)

With rare exceptions, Marriott Vacation Club properties have really never been a problem unloading;  now properties like Westgate are entirely another issue.

I think this all goes to show the Marriott thinking in that it's cheaper to take (or buy) something back rather than building from scratch.

Like another poster said;  let's see how this program is running six months from now!



.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 30, 2018)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> With rare exceptions, Marriott Vacation Club properties have really never been a problem unloading;  now properties like Westgate are entirely another issue.
> 
> I think this all goes to show the Marriott thinking in that it's cheaper to take (or buy) something back rather than building from scratch.
> 
> ...


Of course. They convert them to DC points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Of course. They convert them to DC points.


Really no different than Wyndham or DRI's programs.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 30, 2018)

md8287 said:


> I don’t think they will ever do for Harborside as the owners associations there have too many foreclosed units on their hands.
> I love Harborside and am just now taking on a 2BR Platinum from a fellow TUGger. TUG essentially served as her exit path.



They'll eventually need to put Harborside in one of the trusts. (Sheraton or westin flex, maybe even the DC points trust). It would be a desirable property in any trust, and that would allow it's high MF to get diluted.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 30, 2018)

Is the Marriott program really anything different than putting a name on what they have been doing for quite some time?  Resales, buybacks and givebacks are not new with MVCI.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2018)

Someone had reported several months ago about getting out of their Marriott points and a week due to life's circumstances changed.  I thought the price that were paid to the poster was very good  I think around $6 per point.  I think this might be a one-off then and now Marriott is putting together a formal process for it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 30, 2018)

It sounds promising if there is a bona fide process behind it vs. marketing fluff to help sell to new buyers. Time will tell as Tuggers report on this service and what it actually provides.

I expect that it will be extended to Vistana and Hyatt at some point when MVC rationalizes their internal infrastructure across the brands for operational efficiency.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 31, 2018)

I think it is a replacement for Marriott resales.

I cannot seem to locate the website anymore.


----------



## Theiggy (Aug 31, 2018)

samara64 said:


> I think it is a replacement for Marriott resales.
> 
> I cannot seem to locate the website anymore.



Yes I believe you are right. I can’t find the Resales site either. They used to have property listings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not sure they are offering anything different than they have always offered.  This site points out that it is the resales operations team you would work with, which is the same team that has always dealt with selling resale units.  If this was any different, I would assume I would have received a phone call from Marriott, as I am on a wait list to sell my MFV and MSU units.  I'm not currently looking to do so, but I am on their list.  I'm in the process of adding an MOW plat OS week right now, so not planning on exiting anytime soon.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2018)

I agree with the others who say this is just a redesigned webpage for the same Resales Operations that MVC has had in place for years. The telephone number and email address are exactly the same, and it's been recently posted on TUG that the old webpage has disappeared. It's worth noting that there's still no guarantee that they'll take/buy back all Weeks/Points, and no guarantee of any consistency in what they'll take back today as compared to yesterday.

If you want to sell your Weeks I'd advise the same thing I've been advising for years now - use that contact info to see if MVW wants your Week and how much they're paying, because in many cases you can get more from MVW than on the external resale market. If you want to sell your DC Points, contact them and please post your experience on TUG so that others can get an idea of MVW's relatively-recent foray into taking/buying back Points.  And if you want to buy into the DC Points program at the most cost-effective (but still not inexpensive) manner, contact them to find out what Hybrid (Direct-Resale-Week+Points) offers are currently available.


----------



## trevtug (Sep 4, 2018)

Interesting news as they have now merged. But as a fellow tugger points out Harborside is an exception. I,ve been trying to exchange my units/weeks at Harborside for somersetting this side of the pond, as we live in the UK. I was hoping that Marriott might do an exchange for me, Harborside for a Spanish resort.
My wife and i are to old to be flying all that way to the Bahamas now. We can get down to Spain within 2 hours. Will carry on hoping, possibly before we pass away!
Trevor


----------



## bazzap (Sep 4, 2018)

trevtug said:


> Interesting news as they have now merged. But as a fellow tugger points out Harborside is an exception. I,ve been trying to exchange my units/weeks at Harborside for somersetting this side of the pond, as we live in the UK. I was hoping that Marriott might do an exchange for me, Harborside for a Spanish resort.
> My wife and i are to old to be flying all that way to the Bahamas now. We can get down to Spain within 2 hours. Will carry on hoping, possibly before we pass away!
> Trevor


I have explored the possibility previously of swapping within MVC resorts our St Kitts weeks for Spanish weeks. 
Zero interest from MVC.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 15, 2018)

Now when you call Marriott resales, it asks if you want Marriott or Vistana. Looks like they handle both now.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 11, 2018)

Today I called MVCI resales regarding a week I was selling back to Marriott and they now handle Hyatt RC weeks as well (prompt stated push 1 for Marriott, 2 for Vistana and 3 for Hyatt).


----------



## auagman (May 9, 2021)

Here's something a Marriott week(s) owner who is contemplating participating in its "free takeback" program should be aware of. If you own Vacation Club  Points after you have transferred your weeks back to Marriott, you will not be able to access the Vacation Club website in order to check availability or to use your points. The only way to use your Points is to call Owner Services and specify which property you want to book and the dates you wish to book. It's a very frustrating and time consuming process. I've complained to Marriott about, first, the unfairness of excluding access, and, second, its failure to disclose this inability to access the website in its description of the takeback program. No response at all from Marriott to our complaint.


----------



## Fasttr (May 9, 2021)

auagman said:


> Here's something a Marriott week(s) owner who is contemplating participating in its "free takeback" program should be aware of. If you own Vacation Club  Points after you have transferred your weeks back to Marriott, you will not be able to access the Vacation Club website in order to check availability or to use your points. The only way to use your Points is to call Owner Services and specify which property you want to book and the dates you wish to book. It's a very frustrating and time consuming process. I've complained to Marriott about, first, the unfairness of excluding access, and, second, its failure to disclose this inability to access the website in its description of the takeback program. No response at all from Marriott to our complaint.


How many DC points do you own?  Less than 1500?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2021)

auagman said:


> Here's something a Marriott week(s) owner who is contemplating participating in its "free takeback" program should be aware of. If you own Vacation Club  Points after you have transferred your weeks back to Marriott, you will not be able to access the Vacation Club website in order to check availability or to use your points. The only way to use your Points is to call Owner Services and specify which property you want to book and the dates you wish to book. It's a very frustrating and time consuming process. I've complained to Marriott about, first, the unfairness of excluding access, and, second, its failure to disclose this inability to access the website in its description of the takeback program. No response at all from Marriott to our complaint.


I have the same problem with 500 Plus Points points from a presentation. I think though that my issue may be different. I have called three times and was told they needed to activate the points. That only worked for a day apparently. I called again and they basically say they can't really make them available to book online. I have to call to use them. PITA. I think the issue is that we never actually elect points against our weeks. They talked about them being assigned to our Grande Vista week. I guess if we elected points for that week, perhaps we would be able to use them online.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 9, 2021)

auagman said:


> Here's something a Marriott week(s) owner who is contemplating participating in its "free takeback" program should be aware of. If you own Vacation Club  Points after you have transferred your weeks back to Marriott, you will not be able to access the Vacation Club website in order to check availability or to use your points. The only way to use your Points is to call Owner Services and specify which property you want to book and the dates you wish to book. It's a very frustrating and time consuming process. I've complained to Marriott about, first, the unfairness of excluding access, and, second, its failure to disclose this inability to access the website in its description of the takeback program. No response at all from Marriott to our complaint.




I'm not sure if it's really an issue or not.  What I would advise is to go to  www.VacationPointExchange.com  and rent your points to someone else prior to surrounding your week, and you will financially benefit from it.

Likewise, after your week is sold, you can still use that website and have someone make a reservation for you and place that reservation into your name.

No need to complain to Marriott in which there is an easy workaround.  Issue solved.



.


----------

